# Setting up Gigabit speed



## danny (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm running FreeBSD 9 on a HP N40L NAS and this gigabit card:

```
NetXtreme BCM5723 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
```
With Debian Linux (and of course CAT 7 cables, gigabit switch) I had gigabit speed. 
ifconfig on FreeBSD recognizes this card only as:

```
media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
```
which is wrong and results in a slow LAN connection.

If I explicitly set up speed to gigabit in /etc/rc.conf 

```
ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 media 1000baseTX mediaopt full-duplex
```
and reboot, the link status is set to DOWN (same happens using ifconfig for changing the speed)

```
media 1000baseTX mediaopt full-duplex 
status: no carrier
```
Trying 

```
ifconfig bge0 up
```
does nothing.
Only switching back to slow 100baseTX switches the link status back to UP and the card works "fine" (with limited speed).

dmesg does not show any errors for bge0. Is gigabit speed not supported by the bge-driver? What am I missing?


Greetings 
Danny


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think Cat7 has been approved yet. Try a regular Cat5e cable.


----------

